# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Does this look like asbestos or cellulose?

## skirby

This is not actually in my home. I saw this yesterday at my university (still a student). Apparently someone opened up the wall for some reason and left it like this for a whole day. It's in a busy hallway and I walked past it several times between classes and then realized it might be asbestos and I got worried. I didn't touch it, but whatever it is, it was obviously disturbed if it's flopping out of the wall like this. I can't get it tested at this point because as of this morning it was patched up. Based on googling it looks like cellulose to me but I don't really know. I'm getting ready for finals and thinking we might have been breathing asbestos fibers all day really got to me. I think it might be from the early 90s or late 80s, but I'm not sure. If you'd have a look and tell me what you think I'd appreciate it.

----------


## joynz

Impossible to tell 100% from a photo - but it looks like cellulose or pumped in fiberglass or rock wool.

----------


## johnc

Almost certainly cellulose.

----------


## skirby

Thank you both for your replies. I really appreciate it!

----------


## Bloss

Sorry, but you simply can't tell by looking directly let alone from a photo. In any case if the OP has been exposed it will be a very low level exposure with extremely low risk - and no action to be taken anyway.

----------

